# 1997 Altima Stalling Problems



## electrotech100 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have started recently having problems with my 1997 Altima. It has 230,000 miles on it, but got the engine rebuilt at 215,000 miles. The problem I'm having now seems to happen when the car is well heated up. It seems to lose fuel flow. After it sets and cools for about 5 minutes, it will crank and run fine like nothing was ever wrong. 

The first thing I thought is the fuel filter. After replacing the fuel, the problem still occurred. Next I changed the fuel pump, but still the problem occurred. Now I am thinking it could be the Engine Control Module (ECM). 

This morning was a rather cold morning (about 35° F, rather cold for South Mississippi) so I had the heater on in the car. After getting about half way to work (about 30 miles) the car experienced the same problem. I waited 5 minutes and the car cranked up like nothing was ever wrong again. I decided to go the last half of the way to work without the heater on and the problem did not re-occur. 

It possibly could be the ECM is getting too hot and is malfunctioning. But before replacing I would like to see what others think it maybe and if I am off on a tangent that has nothing to do with the problem I am experiencing. 

The check engine light *does not* come on when this occurs or after it occurs. 

If you have any thoughts or questions please post.

Thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Sounds like your distributor. Take it off and see if there is oil inside if so they you found the problem. Altima's are notorious for this problem.


----------



## electrotech100 (Nov 22, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Sounds like your distributor. Take it off and see if there is oil inside if so they you found the problem. Altima's are notorious for this problem.


No Oil under distributor cap. still have to problem. 

I have the car at my mechanic now. He don't really have a clue as to what it is either. When I take it by there it is not having the problem. Maybe he can figure it out, if so I will post the fix.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

electrotech100 said:


> No Oil under distributor cap. still have to problem.
> 
> I have the car at my mechanic now. He don't really have a clue as to what it is either. When I take it by there it is not having the problem. Maybe he can figure it out, if so I will post the fix.


No, you have to take not only the distributor off but then you have to take the plastic housing off the distributor as well. In side you will see a round dish with a bunch of slit marks and a sensor, just don't touch it! Look to see if oil is present there.

F


----------



## electrotech100 (Nov 22, 2005)

Put a used distributor on the car from a junk yard. Problem is fixed.

Thanks Londonderry.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Please delete this post


----------

